# 2 Caselüfter? JA/NEIN



## obelixx (10. Februar 2005)

Also ich hab konstante zwischen 45 und 55° Temperatur ich habe jetzt auch noch einen Gehäuselüfter eingebaut! und es hat sich nicht gebessert Soll ich mir jetzt noch einen 2. Lüfter kaufen?
Ich hab nämlich auch noch 2 10cm*5cm große Luftschlitze drin!


----------



## Psycho_Dad (10. Februar 2005)

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr im April ein neues Midi-Gehäuse sammt Lüfter zugelegt, weil mein altes Gehäuse sich bis an die 65°C erwärmt hatte.
Da mein neues Gehäuse über einen Temperaturfühler verfügt, weiss ich jetzt, das im inneren 25 - 30°C herschen.
Ich habe folgende Lüfter (da ich nicht mehr die Maße der Lüfter weiss, schreibe ich "gross" und "klein"):
- Einen Lüfter (klein) der vor den Festplatten angebracht ist und die Luft INS Gehäuse saugt.
- Einen Lüfter an der Seite (gross), der die Luft AUS dem Gehäuse saugt.
- Einen Lüfter der hinten (gross) sitzt und ebenfalls die Luft AUS dem Gehäuse saugt.
- Das Netzteil, welches ebenfalls die Luft AUS dem Gehäuse zieht.

Ich würde einfach mal sagen, wenn Du noch Platz für Lüfter hast, dann nutze ihn. Spätestens im Sommer wird sich Dein Rechner bedanken. 
Aber achte darauf, das Du leise Lüfter nimmst. Viele Lüfter machen mehr lärm und wenn die vom Lautstärkepegel zu hoch sind, dann gibt das ein schön, lautes surren im Hintergrund. Also Augen auf beim Eierkauf! 

Gruss

Psycho_Dad


----------



## Cheese (11. Februar 2005)

Also auch wenn du konstante Temperaturen hast, würd ich dir empfehlen, doch noch einen weiteren Lüfter einzubauen.

Ich bin da folgender Meinung: Je kühler es im Case ist, desto länger leben auch deine Komponenten... Ich selber hab ein Thermalthake Xaser III V2000A und ich hab 7 Caselüfter, da merkt man schon was. 2 Lüfter saugen an der Front Lüft an und kühlen die Festplatten, an der Seite sitzen 2, die auch Luft auf den Proz und die Graphikkarte blasen, hinten 2, die die Luft absaugen und nach außen befördern und oben einer, der die Abwärme auch nach außen befördert. Hab Temeraturen von ca 20° im Inneren....


----------



## fred31 (11. Februar 2005)

Ich würde ja raten:

kauf Dir nen zweiten Lüfter und schalte beide in Reihe. Dadurch wird Dein gehäuse zwar nur wenig cooler (kühler) als mit einem, aber Du hast echt weniger Lärmbelästigung!

Alternativ gibbet wärmeabhängige Lüfter auch von Artic


----------

